# OMG!!! My cockatiel accidentally peck a hole on the air sac help!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I am currently breeding 2 pairs of cockatiels. One of the pair that I am breeding is a whiteface male split lutino with whiteface female. Finally this year they gave me a fertile eggs!!! A total of 4 eggs!!! Unfortunately I just realized that one of the parent accidentally peck a hole on the air sac!!!

The hole is about 2-3mm wide on the air sac area and you can see the inside of the egg!!! I candled the egg. The embryo is still alive. So I quickly cover the hole with thin layer of toilet paper and seal the edges of the toilet paper with elmer glue!!!

Do you guys think that the embryo will survive and become fully developed???


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

From what I heard, most likely the egg won't survive if nothing is done quickly. I have had cracks and small puncture holes in eggs before and I put clear nail polish over the crack and let it dry quickly. I have had eggs hatch from this.

Good luck!
I hope you can save it.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

The embryo is still alive!!! the incident happen around 8:00pm~~~now it is 12:40am!!

Hope GOD will bless it!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that the baby is still alive  How old is the egg? Are you sure it was not the baby trying to hatch out?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Cross my finger!!! Hope everything is alright~~

I am pretty sure it is not trying to hatch out because...
-it is egg number three
-the mom start brooding the eggs after she lay her 2nd egg
-draw down has not occur yet
-blood in veins near the air sac has not be withdrawn into the body yet~~~


Well I really hope that the eggs can survive because it is their first time to have fertile eggs!!!

Btw the chick is still moving inside~~~~


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

My fingers are crossed that all goes well with the chick.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

still keeping my fingers cross, because it is surviving and the air sac has enlarged!!! I am expecting a draw down tmr!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've heard people have had eggs hatch after they've found a hole in them and had glued them. The babies turned out perfectly normal. 

I have my fingers crossed, but I'm sure everything will be fine since you were quick to fix it. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG it s pipping!!!! I'll remove the sealed area when it finished withdrawing all the blood!!! i am excited!!!!


----------

